# Stuffed plush pigeons and birds



## Victor

Hi everyone,

For those of us that are single pigeon pet owners, sometimes our pet birds like something else other than our company, or a mirror or hanging bell to play with. 

Several months ago there was an interesting thread on pigeon toys for single pigeons, and several mentions about the lack of pigeon stuffed toys. 

Just a few weeks ago one of the members had hoped that after the pigeon movie, VALIANT, that maybe someone would produce some of its pigeon characters. That still and probably will happen, but here is a link that will take you to a place called on line nature mall, and features birds of many varieties, including the Rock pigeon and morning dove. 

I ordered mine for Tooter a few days ago. I thought he would like it better than the old white seal toy that he has now.  

You click on "plush toys" and it will take you to their world of birds including pigeons. All the birds available are real colorful beauties.

http://www.onlinenaturemall.com/Gifts/


----------



## Reti

This is great. I've been looking for those for a while now.
Thanks for the link.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Victor,

Thank you for sharing the website. Finally a toy rock dove.

I see they have toy falcons, and eagles, and red tailed hawks. I don't think I would get those for our pigeons to comfort them, but they are probably great comfort for the youngsters of those birds of prey who are being rehabbed and need a mommy figure.

There are a lot of different wild birds species, a toy bird for every kind of bird that needs a step mommy. Cool


----------



## Maggie-NC

Didn't Nab mention (a month or so ago) that he was going to try to design and market one? Anybody heard how that is going? maggie


----------



## Pete Jasinski

How addorable! I know two pidgies who are getting new friends. Thanks so much for finding them


----------



## Feefo

Well found!

Cynthia


----------



## Garye

Well it looks like someone took an interest in the pigeon after all! Who'd thought someone would finally make a plush toy of one? I might get one for myself!


----------



## alaska

What a great link, thanks for posting vdog


----------



## Victor

I got my stuffed plusshy in 3 days. I may have to get Tooter another one because I have been bringing it to work the last two days and has been a good conversation piece. Poor Toot!  SOOOO DEPRIVED.


----------



## Poulette

*Bath photos*

Here is a stuffed dove and a pigeon bathing album!
http://usera.imagecave.com/Plumecolombeau/Tigeon/

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Poulette,

Does Tigeon and the others play & cuddle with the stuffed dove?

Those are great pics of Tigeon bathing and your white pigeon and the beautiful (real) dove.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Suz,

How adorable! Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## Poulette

Tigeon loves the stuffed dove as his mate. They have a nest, and he knows the dove is nice with him when I am around... I bought the stuffed pigeon too, but he hates it! The doves are afraid of all the stuffed birds I have.

(http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10364) 

Suz.


----------



## Victor

Suz, 
Those are truly great pictures you have, some cute, some funny~ Thank you for the views.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Great pictures and beautifiul birds.... maggie


----------



## Garye

I wish I could catch Garye taking a bath but that bird has so many places to take a bath that the likelyhood of me seeing her bathing is nill. Those are good pictures. The birds looks so clean. They must have a nice home.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Suz, 

I concur with the others, your pictures are WONDERFUL and your birds are all very beautiful Doesn't seem like the moult has affected your birds yet or they are done moulting.

Thanks for sharing them!!!


----------



## Poulette

Yes, the moulting is done, it was mostly in late august and september. But the doves always loose feathers, male and female, before each laying. I guess it is for the nest to be soft and warm with feathers. She lays eggs every 4 or 5 weeks. The pigeon cage is next to them so he follows their schedule and sits on his nest with the stuffed dove like a proud papa! I have a few birds so I keep everything very clean. In fact, I have to admit I am a little a neat freak  

Suz.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Suz, 

Well besides being a neat freak, your birds look very happy and very healthy. Your pictures are just splendid and so sharp


----------

